# Wired & Wireless Networks At The Same Time



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Apologies if I have duplicated a thread on this subject but I am getting frustratingly desperate! :upset:

Anyway here is my problem:

I have two desktop computers in the same room, one is my computer and the other is my wifes. Both computers are running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. I will call them PC1 and PC2.

Both computers have a Gigabit Wired Ethernet connection and both have a USB Wireless adapter.. 

I have setup a wired network between PC1 and PC2 using a 5-Port Gigabit Switch (SW). I have also conected a Printer (PRN) and a NAS Server (NAS) to the same switch. So PC1, PC2, NAS & PRN connected to SW.

I do NOT want to access the Internet on the wired network as there is no router/modem nearby.

Downstairs, I have a wireless modem/router near my incoming phone line. I want to be able to connect to the Internet *wirelessly* with PC1 and PC2 and also connect to the NAS and Printer through *wired* gigabit ethernet at the same time but keep both networks separate and working at the same time.

Please can someone give me a detailed configuration of how this can be achieved. At the moment I am finding that when I enable the wireless adapter, the wired connections do not work, i.e. I can't access NAS or Printer, unless I disable the wireless adapter.

So basically I want 2 networks as follows and more importantly do not want people on the World Wide Web being able to access my personal files on the NAS:

*Wired Network*

PC1 - PC2 - SW - PRN - NAS

*Wireless Network*

PC1 - PC2 - WIRELESS ROUTER - INTERNET

Hope all that makes sense.

Thanks alot in advance

Dave 

PS. I haven't given you any settings info as it may confuse matters. The NAS by the way can issue IP addresses automatically as it has a built in DHCP server. This can be disabled.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

See if this helps.

For the Wired Connection ......Remove the Gateway and DNS Addresses of the Computer's LAN Settings that you don't want to have Internet access. Basically, you will have Static IP assigned on these computers but no Gateway or DNS Addresses will be assigned. You may do the same configuration to the NAS. 

To access your wireless Internet, assign DHCP on the wireless settings of each computer. Do some test on the new config and see if it works.
I hope that I didn't confuse you.

Also, make sure that you're using WPA2 Network Security and your wireless network will be protected.

Pls let us know if it works or not.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

Great!

Thanks for a speedy reply. I will get to it and let you know the outcome!

Dave :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Another thing thats very impt and just want to add, make sure to uncheck Files and Printer Sharing from the Wireless setting of both computers.

How far are these computers from the wireless router?

Another option, maybe easier config. If the 2 Networks are on diff Subnets.
For ex. 192.168.1.X and 192.168.2.X. Leave DHCP enabled on the LAN and Wireless, and disable or uncheck Files and Printer Sharing of the Wireless settings of both computers.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi 2xg

I have now configured my PCs as advised. I have BOTH netowrks running simultaneously which is good......BUT when I go into Network & Sharing Center. I have two networks showing as follows:

Wireless Network called 'SmegHeadUK' and is a Home network, and the Wired LAN Network is labelled 'Unidentified network' which is a Public network. They should both Home networks.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Which instruction did you follow?

Did you remove the Gateway and DNS Addresses on the LAN side? Then it shd be okay. 
Also, you might want to switch Public to either Home or Private Network. As long as both connections are working properly you shd be okay.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi 2xg

Thanks very much for help me with this, but I need to bed now as it's 12.30am here in the UK and I have to be up for work. I will be getting to youl later if that's ok.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries Dave.

Btw...If you have Unidentified Networks in your LAN side it means that there's no Internet connection bec of the config setting that I gave you and changes that you've made.
Everything looks good at your end. 

We'll await for your next reply.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi 2xg

Sorry for the delay. I have been messing around with this network problem for a few hours now and I think I have made some progress abeit a small step. However things are behaving a bit strange!! Here is what I've done.

To start with, I have downloaded the very latest LAN drivers for both PC1 and PC2. PC1 uses a Marvell Yukon 88E8056 Gigabit Ethernet onboard chip and PC2 uses a Marvell Yukon 88E8071 Ethernet onboard chip.

Here are the settings for my configuration

*PC1 – Local Area Connection (Wired LAN)*

In Properties:
Set as ’Obtain an IP address automatically’
AND
Set as ‘Obtain DNS server automatically’

*PC1 – Wireless Network Connection (Wireless LAN)*

In Properties:
Same as Wired LAN Configuration

*PC2 – Local Area Connection (Wired LAN)*
Exactly the same as PC1

*PC2 – Wireless Network Connection (Wireless LAN)*
Exactly the same as PC1

*NAS Server*

Set as ’Use Static IP address’
Fixed IP Address = 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway – Boxes are empty but the summary screen shows it as 0.0.0.0
Enable DHCP Server is ticked
Start IP Address = 192.168.1.2
End IP Address = 192.168.1.10
Lease Time = 1 Day 12 Hours
DNS Server on NAS
Set as ‘Use the following DNS Server addresses’ – NOTE: I am unable to set this as ‘Obtain DNS Server address automatically’
Primary DNS Server = 0.0.0.0
Secondary DNS Server = 0.0.0.0
(NOTE: I am unable to leave these Primary and Secondary DNS boxes blank, i.e. there needs to be an entry inputted here.)

When both computers are rebooted I now have TWO networks showing in Network and Sharing Center , instead of SmegHeadUK (Wireless Network) and Unidentified Network (Wired Network)

However with BOTH networks enabled, I am still unable to access the Internet wirelessly. I have to disable the Wired Local Area Connection.

The other very strange and bizarre thing is that when BOTH network connections are enabled. The LAN shows Access type > Internet and Wireless LAN shows Access type > No Internet access as in the screen shot below.

I have uploaded a word document with exactly the same info as posted here. but with a screen shot of my Network and Sharing Center. I have called it Network Configuration.zip.

How can the wired the Wired LAN have Internet access?!?!?

I think we're getting close. Hope you can still help.

Regards

Dave


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your 2 Networks need to be on diff Subnets as I have mentioned here:


> Another option, maybe easier config. If the 2 Networks are on diff Subnets.
> For ex. 192.168.1.X and 192.168.2.X. Leave DHCP enabled on the LAN and Wireless, and disable or uncheck Files and Printer Sharing of the Wireless settings of both computers.


Is the Network Switch plugged in to the Router's LAN Port?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Items to note:

1. do not have a gatway entry on any of the wired devices. You don't have a gateway [interent access] via the wired lan.

2. wired lan has to be in a different subnet than the wireless. This means if you are using 192.168.1.x for wired you can use 192.168.0.x or any 192.168.y.x as long as y is different than that of the wired connections.

Understand?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

SmegHeadUK - From Post# 2 and 4, I thought that it's all clear. Please let us know if we didn't confuse you more and need more clarification from us.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

2xg said:


> Your 2 Networks need to be on diff Subnets as I have mentioned here:
> 
> Is the Network Switch plugged in to the Router's LAN Port?


Hi

Ok both the Wired LAN and Wireless LAN have DHCP enabled and there distribute IP addresses. The Wired LAN uses the DHCP from the NAS and uses a pool of addresses from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.10. The Wireless LAN uses DHCP ftom the Modem/Router downstairs and uses a pool of addresses from 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.10. So both networks are on different subnets.

My network switch is sitting in betwoen my two PCs upstairs. It's not connected to the Wireless Modem/Router as that is downstairs. My NAS and Printer is also connected to this switch upstairs.

Is that ok?

Dave


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Items to note:
> 
> 1. do not have a gatway entry on any of the wired devices. You don't have a gateway [interent access] via the wired lan.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have a gateway entry on the router's settings at 198.162.0.1 which also the router's IP address. Is that correct? 

On the NAS, the gateway is blank.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update, your setup is correct. Are you now able to use the Internet using the Wireless connection and also use your wired connection to communicate with your NAS?


> Ok both the Wired LAN and Wireless LAN have DHCP enabled and there distribute IP addresses. The Wired LAN uses the DHCP from the NAS and uses a pool of addresses from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.10. The Wireless LAN uses DHCP ftom the Modem/Router downstairs and uses a pool of addresses from 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.10. So both networks are on different subnets.
> 
> My network switch is sitting in betwoen my two PCs upstairs. It's not connected to the Wireless Modem/Router as that is downstairs. My NAS and Printer is also connected to this switch upstairs.
> 
> Is that ok?


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

2xg said:


> Another thing thats very impt and just want to add, make sure to uncheck Files and Printer Sharing from the Wireless setting of both computers.
> 
> How far are these computers from the wireless router?
> 
> ...


One thing I haven't tried yet is disabling Files and Printer Sharing on the Wireless network simply because I have TWO Home Networks in Network and Sharing Center. I can change these setting to 'Home', 'Work' or 'Public'. If I disable Files and Printer Sharing in the 'Home' profile it will obviously disable this feature in BOTH networks. Unless I change the Wireless network to Public and the Wired network to Home. Does that make sense?

One other thing, is my Internet Security software which I have currently running which Kaspersky Internet Security 2010. I haven't got a clue how to configure this software.

I am still having to disable my Wired LAN connection to be able to connect to the Internet wirelessly. I haven't altered anymore settings as suggested above until I hear from you just to be on the safe side. I feel I am getting closer to solving this.

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try changing the Interface Metric on both Adapters and see if it helps.


> I am still having to disable my Wired LAN connection to be able to connect to the Internet wirelessly. I haven't altered anymore settings as suggested above until I hear from you just to be on the safe side. I feel I am getting closer to solving this.


Your Security Software shd be doing it's job to protect your Systems. If you're not having any issues at all, there's no need to tweak the settings.


> One other thing, is my Internet Security software which I have currently running which Kaspersky Internet Security 2010. I haven't got a clue how to configure this software.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

2xg said:


> Try changing the Interface Metric on both Adapters and see if it helps.


Forgive me but can you explain what that is? I went to the link and don't really understand it. Sorry!!

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Modifying the Interface Metric on your LAN connection will avoid conflicts with your Wireless Connection (more than likely a disconnection isssue) and you should be able to use and leave both enabled at the same time.

Here's a better explanation and more here.


> You may have several network connections that are connected to different networks. Or, you may have a program that uses the first connection in the network connections list. You may want to make sure that a certain network connection is at the top of the list.


----------



## SmegHeadUK (Mar 27, 2011)

2xg said:


> Modifying the Interface Metric on your LAN connection will avoid conflicts with your Wireless Connection (more than likely a disconnection isssue) and you should be able to use and leave both enabled at the same time.


Hi 

I now have two networks working simultaneously on the same PC but I have the dreaded 'Unidentified network' back for the Wired LAN, which sets as a public network that you can't change!!

How annoying!

The metric thingy didn't work either. The link you gave relates to XP/2000 and it refers to link speeds for those particular OSes.

Any other idea please :4-dontkno

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If the 2 networks are now working, I think you're all set, just ignore the identified network, it's bec you don't have any internet connection.


> I now have two networks working simultaneously on the same PC but I have the dreaded 'Unidentified network' back for the Wired LAN, which sets as a public network that you can't change!!


You don't have to change the Interface Metric if the 2 networks are now working. Just in case it starts acting up again, pls. try this guide. Btw..The XP shd guide shd be almost the same as Vista and 7. 


> The metric thingy didn't work either. The link you gave relates to XP/2000 and it refers to link speeds for those particular OSes.


----------



## jaymz61 (Nov 1, 2011)

2xg said:


> Try changing the Interface Metric on both Adapters and see if it helps.



tnx alot for the above and also "unckeck printer and file sharing"... tnx


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.


jaymz61 said:


> tnx alot for the above and also "unckeck printer and file sharing"... tnx


----------

